# Church of England/Anglican Church



## Joseph Scibbe (Jan 24, 2010)

Can anyone point to some resources on the beliefs of the Church of England. If anyone could give a quick rundown of some basic beliefs that are particular to them that would be great too. I am sorry if this is in the wrong place. Please move it if it is.


----------



## yeutter (Jan 24, 2010)

Historically the Anglican creed is the Thirty-Nine Articles The Thirty-Nine Articles

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------

In practice the Anglicans are doctrinally unified only in their belief that: 
1. The Holy Scripture contains all things necessary for salvation, 
2. The propositional statements set forth in the Apostles and Nicene Creeds, 
3. The sacraments of Holy Baptism and Holy Communion are normally necessary for salvation.
4. The historic episcopate as locally adapted is the appropriate form of Church polity.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 24, 2010)

yeutter said:


> Historically the Anglican creed is the Thirty-Nine Articles The Thirty-Nine Articles
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...


 
Can't really argue with that, but some evangelical anglicans are definitely not with #3


----------



## dudley (Jan 24, 2010)

*I agree with both posts above*

I agree with both posts above and will also say that the Anglican and Episcapal church resembles The Roman Catholic church in its service and governing. I was an Episcapalian for a brief time after I left the Roman Catholic church in 2006. I became a Presbyterian in 2007.


----------



## INsearch (Jan 24, 2010)

To be very honest with the OP I use to seriously consider the Anglican Communion, and really, there is no definitive answer. The Anglican Communion is as diverse as the day is long


----------



## Philip (Jan 24, 2010)

Anglicanism is as broad and diverse in its theology as Protestantism in general. Talking about "Anglican Theology" is like talking about "Evangelical Theology." It is so broad as to be a non-descriptor (though "Anglican theologian" would be a meaningful descriptor).


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 24, 2010)

INsearch said:


> To be very honest with the OP I use to seriously consider the Anglican Communion, and really, there is no definitive answer. The Anglican Communion is as diverse as the day is long


 
This is so true. I attended a noncomformist church when I was in Britain, but when traveling I worshiped at some Church of England congregations - I NEVER would have thought that they were in the same denomination if I had not known it was so. I went churches that were hardly Christian and to churches with clearly reformed and confessional clergy. Even though I know that the Church of England as a whole has some problems, I found some wonderful individual congregations. (My favorite was St. Helen's in London. WONDERFUL congregation and pastor. )


----------



## bouletheou (Jan 24, 2010)

"A Calvinistic creed, a popish liturgy, and an Arminan clergy"

So said Lord Chatham.

Dick Lucas is a pretty good guy, though.


----------

